# Inconsiderate #^*x&*!



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yesterday I stopped at Cabellas before coming home. Turned out to be expensive.

Some moron on a windy day decided putting a cart somewhere safe was to much trouble. Mt drivers side rear door is pushed in 3 inches from a shopping cart helped by the wind. Can only imagine how fast it was moving when it hit.

While I am angry, why is it so hard for people to design a somewhat level (other than water run off angles) parking lot. So many newer stores , Home Depots, Lowes, Cabella s etc have parking lots that are slight hills. This means every shopping cart rolls downhill







. But these same stores have no problem putting up signs saying they are not responsible for damage from a cart on a hilly lot they built!

I have an appt at 4 pm to see if a dentless guy can fix this.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on John... Don't hold back.
Tell us how you really feel!









Sorry to hear about your truck, big guy! OUCH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

John 
Sorry to hear what happened 
Good Luck in getting it fixed

willie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think a Ford guy kicked it in out of jealousy and just put the cart there to make it look like an accident...









Sorry to see that, John.

Steve


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Yesterday I stopped at Cabellas before coming home. Turned out to be expensive.
> 
> Some moron on a windy day decided putting a cart somewhere safe was to much trouble. Mt drivers side rear door is pushed in 3 inches from a shopping cart helped by the wind. Can only imagine how fast it was moving when it hit.
> 
> ...


John,

I feel your pain. I'll be willing to bet that this traumatic experience doesn't keep you away from those newer stores though.

Greg


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! Are you sure a cart did that? I wouldn't put it past someone to put a cart near it after hitting it with their car. That would lead you to believe it was the cart and then you wouldn't look for a culprit.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure you needed this bit of grief!

Hope it works out for you.

Would a pig roast help make it better?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

That really sucks!!!!!

Good Luck with the fix!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was definitly the cart. After hitting the door, it settled at the front fender.

Unfortunatly as we were walking in the store and about 300 ft from the truck, we heard a loud bang that came from the trucks direction. Turned around and saw nothing so we kept walking. Turned out the sound was the cart hitting the truck. It was very loud. It hit on the opposite side we could see but I am positive it was not a car.

I think the part that made me the maddest is after I loaded the new grill in my pick up bed , I walked my cart to the grass saying to the DW that I did not want the wind to get it and hit a car. I walk around the truck and see someone else did not have the same courtesy.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Now that surely sucks









Unfortunately you apprear to be outside the realm of a "dentless" repair. I had the drivers door of my Burb repaired and re-painted not long ago and it was like $275. If your paint is somewhat faded ask them to blend the new color onto the adjoining doors.

Sorry dude


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That really stinks John. Was the cart loaded with bricks or what? If you weren't sure it was a cart I'd say it sure looks like another car hit you.

I'd still go after the store. I've learned that just by putting up a sign does not mean they are not liable for negligence. Did they have anyone collecting carts? Are they're enough cart returns? I would have your insurance fix the door and they should go after the store for reimbursement of what they paid and your deductible.

Good luck.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

A friend of ours had the same thing happen, he went inside and complained to the managers and eventually he did get restitution. It took a bit of being a sob but it worked.

Darryl


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is just ashame!!!!

Maybe the paintless dent man can get it out, we have a guy that comes to our dealership that is truely a artist....it is unbelievable what he can do.

At least the truck is white and if you do have to get it painted, it is one of the easist colors to match.

Good luck with the repairs

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John, sorry someone careless bas**** put you in a bind.



> I walked my cart to the grass saying to the DW that I did not want the wind to get it and hit a car. I walk around the truck and see someone else did not have the same courtesy.


I ALWAYS take my cart to the nearest "cart corral" no matter how far it is.

Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I feel your pain John. Someone recently backed into my tailgate and left a nice rub/scratch through the clear coat. Hopefully I can touch it up a little.

On a side note...

I thought #^*x&*! was one of those words that the Moderators frowned on...









Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I thought #^*x&*! was one of those words that the Moderators frowned on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he misspelled it too.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

John,

I have seen the same problem in our local supermarket, many people leave the carts on the top of the hill, the wind blows and they must be traveling 10-15MPH by the time they hit the cars. I try to remember to park at the top of the hill.

Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

campmg said:


> I thought #^*x&*! was one of those words that the Moderators frowned on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he misspelled it too.








[/quote]

Good one









Sorry to hear about that John, that really stinks. I wouldn't think one of those plastic carts could do that kind of damage.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunately the center crease of the door is pushed in and the door is twisted a little. Too bad for a dentless repair. This ones gonna be expensive.

I did send a e mail to Cabellas and to there credit, they sent me a return e mail 15 min later and said it was under review (whatever that means) Man have I been in a bad







mood all day

For those that do not know the store, you park in rows but at about a 30 degree angle. I had a truck parked 2 spaces away from me and there were cars behind me. It came from the other side and at a angle. And with the way the lot is designed and with the wind,.







Also the top of the lot is over 1/8 mile away from the door, the lot is huge


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John,

I'm so sorry about your poor truck. I would call Cabella's corporate office and speak to someone on the phone to get the ball rolling.

A few months ago I was backing out of our driveway in the evening and dented the side of my Highlander on our huge heavy trash cans. It was a pretty good dent and right along the upper crease over my fender well. The dentless repair man at my local Toyota dealer was able to get it out without any trouble. I believe it was around $75.00.

Please let us know what happens,
Dawn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> A few months ago I was backing out of our driveway in the evening and dented the side of my Highlander on our huge heavy trash cans. It was a pretty good dent and right along the upper crease over my fender well. The dentless repair man at my local Toyota dealer was able to get it out without any trouble. I believe it was around $75.00.


DW backed into a fire hydrant doing a K turn on our street a while back. Dented the bumper pretty good, it's her truck and she doesn't want it fixed, so whatever







She says it's the new trend, dent your vehicle and don't get it fixed









Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> A few months ago I was backing out of our driveway in the evening and dented the side of my Highlander on our huge heavy trash cans. It was a pretty good dent and right along the upper crease over my fender well. Dawn


Hey Neighbor, just be careful at next years rally, ok? I'll be the guy right next to you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> A few months ago I was backing out of our driveway in the evening and dented the side of my Highlander on our huge heavy trash cans. It was a pretty good dent and right along the upper crease over my fender well. Dawn


Hey Neighbor, just be careful at next years rally, ok? I'll be the guy right next to you.
[/quote]
Did I forget to mention that I was also on my cellphone?








Good thing it was dark and dh didn't see that part.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry about the damage, I feel your pain from past experience.

One of the best things ever invented is in use all over in Europe: The refunding cart lock. Basically you put a Euro or 50 cent coin in it to unlock it from the rest of the carts. You get the coin back when you return the cart to the storage. Carts are stored in the parking lot under cover and many stores pass out plastic keychain slugs from time to time. If you carry the slug in your pocket, you never use it for money and always have it for a cart. Never had a cart or door ding there and the parking places are small.

Tony


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Yesterday I stopped at Cabellas before coming home. Turned out to be expensive.
> 
> Some moron on a windy day decided putting a cart somewhere safe was to much trouble. Mt drivers side rear door is pushed in 3 inches from a shopping cart helped by the wind. Can only imagine how fast it was moving when it hit.
> 
> ...


 I think that if this happened to my baby it would take several day before I could talk let alone type anything. I am overly cautious in parking lots but no matter what you do there is some idiot that doesn't have the common sense to use the brains they were given!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I walked my cart to the grass saying to the DW that I did not want the wind to get it and hit a car. I walk around the truck and see someone else did not have the same courtesy.
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS take my cart to the nearest "cart corral" no matter how far it is.
> ...


I do the same - figure it's just common courtesy to prevent things like this from happening, plus it certainly doesn't hurt me to walk a few extra steps.







It's amazing how many people don't think the same way though and can't be bothered to take their cart even 20 yards to a cart corral.







Seems like the more cart corrals that are available in a parking lot, the more likely people are to just leave their carts anywhere in the lot.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry about our dent. That's a nasty one. But on the bright side . . . Maybe this is a good opportunity to look at the Dodge TD's. They have some nice plastic trim in that area.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

John, back in '93 PK had a brand new Mazda MX-6. It was in a lot (Petco) that didn't have cart corrals, or disclaimer signs. A cart, pushed along by a vicious wind on a pretty flat lot, hit the right side of the car and went all the way down it, fetching up against the front edge of the front wheelhouse, and putting an unbelievable bend in it.

After initially denying coverage under comprehensive, and labeling it a collision, I found that there are exceptions. In our policy, one was that if the wind exceeded 45 mph, wind-driven objects were reclassified as comp. Sho'nuff, the high gust that afternoon was 53 mph. That was at the airport, 45 miles away and thus irrelevant, but them's the rules they used, so the insurance company fixed the car. Further, when I told them about the lack of cart corrals they subrogated Petco's insurance, and won.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about what happened to your door John
People are just too lazy to walk the carts to those corrales
Don't feel to bad John someone hit Peg's van in the back while at work and put a nice size dent just below the rear window to the key hole slot and that had to be a coworker and not a word was said









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I feel a little better now. I went to another dent guy and in one pull he pulled 80 % of it out. He says he can do the rest and will finish it in 2 weeks. At least now I have a few ripples and small dents left so it will allow my mood to get back to normal.









John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I think a Ford guy kicked it in out of jealousy and just put the cart there to make it look like an accident...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, there wouldn't be any jealousy in that situation. More likely a Dodge guy....

Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

John,

Sorry about your banged up door. I know just how you feel. However, I don't feel like any store should be responsible for damage caused by a shoppers stupidity. The store has made available a shopping cart to assist in getting a customers goods to the vehicle and a cart return area when you are through with it. Even if there is no cart return area in the lot, a shopper ought to be required to return it to the store. freefaller had a great post, but $.50 won't get the job done over here. I think that a customer taking a cart out of a store should have to put up a $25.00 deposit and then maybe it would get returned to the store. This way, everyone wins. The store wouldn't have to hire cart return guys/gals, the carts would be out of the weather and therefore last longer, and the main thing is there wouldn't be any left in the lot by some stupid, no-caring, lazy idiot to damage our vehicles. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To a degree I agree with you about being responsible for a lousy customer but when a parking lot is built with a downslope toward the store which means all loose carts roll downhill toward all the cars, they should be held liable for there stupidity and poor design of a lot.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I feel a little better now. I went to another dent guy and in one pull he pulled 80 % of it out. He says he can do the rest and will finish it in 2 weeks. At least now I have a few ripples and small dents left so it will allow my mood to get back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!







Glad to hear it!







Nobody wants a cranky Moderator, or a dented truck







!!

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> To a degree I agree with you about being responsible for a lousy customer but when a parking lot is built with a downslope toward the store which means all loose carts roll downhill toward all the cars, they should be held liable for there stupidity and poor design of a lot.


Glad to hear it, John!
It looked like you had a crease, there, and those are almost impossible to get out. So, I was tending to agree with California Jim about needing to replace the door. Glad you're gonna be able to get satisfaction from the dent-remover guy!








Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I feel a little better now. I went to another dent guy and in one pull he pulled 80 % of it out. He says he can do the rest and will finish it in 2 weeks. At least now I have a few ripples and small dents left so it will allow my mood to get back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!







Glad to hear it!







Nobody wants a cranky Moderator, or a dented truck







!!

Eric








[/quote]

A good laugh felt good


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi John sorry to hear of your bad luck. This is one of my pet peeves. Plus usually the spot you want to park in has a cart in it so you have to get out and move it before you park. I actually always try to take back stragler carts on my way to and from the store. Regarding their stupidity for grading, it is likely the parking lot is used for storm water retention. Quite often pre development and post development designs within municipalites must have the same storm water run off during a rain event. It is cheaper to use the parking lot for a 10 year storm event then to build HUGE under ground tanks to hold the storm water. I know this doesn't make you feel better but at least you know the reason. Obviously whatever $$'s they spend to develope gets passed on to the consumer. Glad to here the dent is being fixedat a reasonable cost. JR


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I had that happen to me a month after I got a new car. It took a big chunk of paint out of my car too besides the three dents it left. I always put my cart away. Even if I have kids with me! I don't want my cart to do that to someone elses car...I just wish everyone was that nice! I hope you get it fixed without breaking the bank.

Dana


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunately , it is more of a hill than an angle for storm run off


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

John,

Sorry about your truck, glad to hear the repairs might not cost as bad as it could have been.

Sometimes knowing the culprit does make it worse though.... Not to many moons ago a neighbor barrowed a wire brush. Couple of days later he returned it while I was on the ship for duty. DW, not knowing exactly where it went but did know how anul I am about tools, set it on the work bench. The Destroyer (remember my 4yr DS) decided to help clean the Harley. He grabbed the wire brush and commenced cleaning the front fender. Made several passes before DW caught him. Needless too say.... I was so steamed; I actually left the scratches for a week before starting the buff-out process. I honestly didn't know who's neck to choke; DS thought he was helping; DW didn't want to mess-up my tool system and the neighbor was just returning a barrowed wire brush. 
It's all good now, scratches came out after 800 grit; 1000 grit; 1500 grit and rubbing compound.

Dave


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Someone posted pics some time ago of the "paint job" their little one gave their bike. I thought that person should get an award as most patient parent of the year! Sorry about your truck, John. I'm one who returns my cart and any I find along the way. The day you posted this, I was in a parking lot where the attendant was gathering carts. When I brought her mine, she smiled so pretty and said, "Thank you, have a nice night," with such sincere enthusiasm. It made me think how often that actually happens, then I came home and read your post. I agree, our country is no longer a place where people will return the cart they paid 50 cents rental on..... How sad is that? In addition to having diminished common courtesy, we've become such a disposable society that we even throw money away!


----------



## Dawgs (Sep 28, 2006)

Since a shopping cart doesn't have a large amount of weight behind it the amount of damage seems odd. I would be more concerned about the crash worthiness of the truck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just a followup. 150 bucks and the paintles dent repair guy has it 99% gone. I am happy, so to speak. It is amazing what they can do.

John


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey John,
You must be releaved -- that price seems quite reasonable.
I too have a parking lot dent to fix. Last summer while parked at a local marina to pick up a few supplies, someone backed into the crome part on our rear bumper -- you can see a perfect outline of a receiver bar and ball. The bumper is pretty much shot as the crome is flaked off and the metal is creased. 
I called our local dealer to get an idea of the price and was told $600 for the bumper. The parts guy said that his wife works for an insurance company and that since we didn't catch the person who backed in to us, the insurance company would consider it as a fault to us and our rates would likely go up. He then offerred me the bumper for $500 as he had one in stock. That's still a lot of cash to rid the Yukon XL of a slightly dented bumper and I'm tempted to let it go for a while. I won't though, as just knowing the dent is there pisses me off and there's enough things in the world to do that already without having one more hanging around the house.
Cheers,
lawrence


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey John.....I was talking to a maintenance worker at one of my grocery stores.

We was installing new wheels on the shopping carts. They are made to have friction so they don't roll away in the parking lots!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What an idea


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a good idea! I wonder why it took 'them' this long to figure it out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

New wheels? I would miss the kind we have now with the one that wobbles side to side while another wheel barely touches the ground yet squeaks the whole time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to see that damage to your TV.









I worked in a grocery store when I was 16 and part of the job was doing "The Cart Run". I hated the fact people would leave their cart out in the parking lot and swore to myself I would never do that....and never have. I like see more and more stores putting the cart return slot out in the parking lot. Makes those stores easier on the cars, as more people will actually put their cart in there.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I try to park near the cart return areas. I figure thats the safest area since if someones that close they'll probably put the cart away. It's not always true but it seems to work most times.


----------

